# Photoshop - Person in Flasche montieren



## Sarbot (10. November 2010)

Ich versuche zur Zeit mit einfachen Photoshopmitteln eine Person (mich) in eine Flasche zu bekommen .
Das ganze muss nicht sonderlich aufwendig sein, ist für ne Einladung, aber wenn mir jemand einen Ansatz oder nen Tutorial nennen kann wäre das super. Ich habe schon eine Weile geuscht, bin aber nicht fündig geworden... Bilder wies am Ende aussehen könnte habe ich aber genug gefunden. 
Beispiel!

Es muss nicht wirklich realistisch aussehen, aber die Person sollte schon in und nicht hinter der Flasche stehen. 
Ich würde mich echt riesig über Tipps, Ansätze oder sogar Tutorials freuen  

liebe Grüße
Sarbot

:Edit:
Was das für eine Flasche/ Glas ist, ist nicht so wichtig


----------



## tombe (10. November 2010)

Habe zwar kein PS aber wenn du sowohl dich (mit transparentem Hintergrund) als auch die Flasche als separates Objekt bzw. als separate Ebene nimmst und dann die Flasche bis zu einem gewissen Grad transparent machst, müsste es doch klappen.

Die Flasche dann noch als weitere Ebene ohne Transparenz in den Hintergrund.

Sieht dann in etwa so aus.


----------

